# 2007 26 Rs For Sale



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

After four great summers of use we are selling our 2007 26 RS. We are the original owners and the trailer is still in very good shape. We located about 25 miles SW of Portland, OR. We are asking $16000 but just purchased another trailer so we are flexible. Call me at 971-832-0067 for information or PM me for pictures.

Steve


----------



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

Price reduced to $15,000.

Steve


----------



## Idaho4ever (Aug 2, 2009)

Steve W said:


> Price reduced to $15,000.
> 
> Steve


I am interested in your travel trailer....Please send me some pictures if you can.

Thanks


----------



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

Price reduced to $14,500.

Steve


----------



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

Our trailer is still looking for a new home. $14000

Steve


----------



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

Sold.


----------

